# Lyft Deativates Me For A False Accident Claim While Not Even On Their Platform!



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Just as the title says, what makes Lyft think they have jurisdiction over you when not on their platform?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Take your federal unemployment, use this time to learn real skills, wait till this is over, keep an eye peeled for a real job.
That's my advice.
For what it's worth.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Take your federal unemployment, use this time to learn real skills, wait till this is over, keep an eye peeled for a real job.
> That's my advice.
> For what it's worth.


How nice of you assume I'm a low skilled worker with no education, engineering, or technical.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oilking said:


> How nice of you assume I'm a low skilled worker with no education, engineering, or technical.


So, you just agreed then...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oilking said:


> How nice of you assume I'm a low skilled worker with no education, engineering, or technical.


Then what the **** are you stressing over a POS job like uber?
And, there is _nothing_ that you need to learn? Already know it all?


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> So, you just agreed then...


Stick to the topic if your capable of that much.



UberBastid said:


> Then what the @@@@ are you stressing over a POS job like uber?
> And, there is _nothing_ that you need to learn? Already know it all?


Title said Lyft stupid, not Uber. Learn to read.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Oilking said:


> Just as the title says, what makes Lyft think they have jurisdiction over you when not on their platform?


Expand on what actually happened, if you don't mind.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Haha , ‘jurisdiction’. You watch too much tv. This isn’t a legal proceeding Einstein, your partner broke up with you.

and I love the false claim thing. Reminds me of all the innocent peeps in prison.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oilking said:


> Stick to the topic if your capable of that much.


Okay then. Your topic is _"Lyft Deativates _(sic)_ Me For A False Accident Claim While Not Even On Their Platform!"_
So anyway, you had an accident, and Lyft decides you suck at driving because you're accident prone, so they don't want you anywhere near their platform, and thus you where deactivated. 
Glad I could be of assistance! :smiles:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

They didn’t deactivate you for one accident, this was most likely your third strike, they count every moving violation and accident in three years and once you have three they deactivate you, once the oldest one falls off you can drive again


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Either one of them actually can de-activate you for any reason or no reason.

They will do periodic re-checks of your criminal, arrest and driving record. If something pops up, such as a collision or traffic summons, their insurer may designate you as "uninsurable". If that occurs, either one of them will de-activate you. Sadly, they do not give you a chance to defend yourself against false or erroneous records. At best, you get finger pointing. When you go to where either one points the finger, you get more finger pointing or you get no response.



UberBastid said:


> Already know it all?


*I* already know it all. Please see my signature line.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Haha , 'jurisdiction'. You watch too much tv. This isn't a legal proceeding Einstein, your partner broke up with you.
> 
> and I love the false claim thing. Reminds me of all the innocent peeps in prison.


So a pretty pathetic character attack showing your in ability to answer a question online with what was asked. Gotcha!



NicFit said:


> They didn't deactivate you for one accident, this was most likely your third strike, they count every moving violation and accident in three years and once you have three they deactivate you, once the oldest one falls off you can drive again


That's not what happened, somebody called in, said I ran into them, refused to exchange information, and then drove off. Only problem is I wasn't on their platform at the time they claimed it happened.

Second they only called Lyft, not the police or anyone else. So it's being "investigated" and temporarily deactivated. Didn't know if anyone had experience like this. Because if this is true, I'll just false report other drivers all day long and make their life hell. Eventually Lyft will get a ****ing brain and change their shiity policy.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I wouldn’t leave the stickers in the window when I wasn’t driving for Lyft or Uber. Hell I didn’t put the stickers on most of the time even when I was driving.

Lyft has to investigate claims, what if you did run into another car and still driving with a damaged car and just didn’t tell them.

Why would you falsely turn in other drivers when you know what it feels like first hand to be lied about and deactivated? That’s a crappy thing to do and shows a lot about your character.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *I* already know it all. Please see my signature line.


I know. That's why I asked.
Hard to believe that this thread would be blessed with TWO of ya ...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Oilking said:


> somebody called in, said I ran into them, refused to exchange information, and then drove off. Only problem is I wasn't on their platform at the time they claimed it happened.


If this incident never happened, you would say so. Instead, you claim it didn't happen when you were on the Lyft platform. So it did happen but you were on the Uber platform or on your own time. Sounds like you were involved in a hit and run but you don't want to pay for it in any way.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Oilking said:


> So a pretty pathetic character attack showing your in ability to answer a question online with what was asked. Gotcha!
> 
> 
> That's not what happened, somebody called in, said I ran into them, refused to exchange information, and then drove off. Only problem is I wasn't on their platform at the time they claimed it happened.
> ...


Deny, deny, deny. Tell them nothing, say your car is fine and that this is baseless, there isn't a police report and you have no clue who this person is as you would never leave a scene without notifying the police. It's messed up but Lyft does have to suspend you and until they find other evidence to support this crazies claim they should just drop it. Worst case is you have to wait until the hubs are open again and bring your car in to show them what the crack head is making up

You didn't say the details, from what I figured you had an accident. If Lyft does find out false or not that you were in an accident until they investigate it properly that have to suspend you, unfortunately that's the law

You have to use some kind of personal information like your account to make a claim against a driver. Once you make more then one or two you'll have to make a new account and I'm not sure how easy that is. They eventually figure stuff out, just not as fast as you'd like them to and your a victim in the mean time

As long as you have Lyft stickers in your windows you can be reported to lyft. Doesn't matter is you were driving for them or not, when I'm not going to drive for a week or vacation I take mine out. I think one time I got reported to Uber for speeding when I wasn't driving for them. I told them I don't speed, you have the data from my trips and since you won't tell me details you got the wrong driver. They didn't care but since it was my only compliant in three years I blew it off since nothing else was done but the message. Accidents are an insta suspend, at least it's not a busy time


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oilking said:


> they only called Lyft, not the police or anyone else. So it's being* "investigated" and temporarily deactivated*.


 (emphases added)

AH! Now that there is more information, I am better able to answer your question.

My original answer is still in play. Insurers want to know about any collisions in which their insureds are involved, even if the policy that they issued need not respond. As Lyft provides a policy for you when you are logged onto the application, you are considered an "insured", even though the policy that Lyft provides need not respond when you are not logged onto the Lyft platform.

To be sure, if you are involved in a collision when you are not logged onto the Lyft platform, you need not report it to Lyft. Despite that, once the collision is brought to the attention of Lyft, it must report it to its insurer. Once its insurer finds out about it, it will or will not act.

While I understand that the report is false, sadly, Lyft (and Uber, for that matter) take the report as true until they can "investigate".



Oilking said:


> Didn't know if anyone had experience like this.


I had something parallel. This happened several years past on Uber Taxi. This idiot valet at a hotel did not bother to look where he was going and pulled the car from the front door of the hotel and our mirrors bumped. I got out, looked, he looked, we agreed that there was no damage. I was not hurt; he was not hurt. I had a customer in the cab that I had gotten from Uber Taxi. I asked him if he was hurt. He said that he was not. I asked him if I needed to get the other driver's information. He said that I did not need to do that. The next day, I got an e-Mail from Uber that I was waitlisted on Uber Taxi. I replied, sent a photograph and they would not respond. Finally, I went to the Green Light Centre, let them look at the car and they re-instated me. Sadly for you, the Hub is closed, so, you are stuck with waiting for Gr*yft* to get a Round Tuit. Sadly, as Square Tuit or Octagonal Tuit will not work; they must have a round one.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I wouldn't leave the stickers in the window when I wasn't driving for Lyft or Uber


This is the best reason yet that I have read or heard to take the Uber/Lyft trade dress out of your windows, off your dashboard and put them into the trunk when you are not working. Good advice; thank you.

.....ah, well, @UberBastid , I had thought that I knew everything. This guy just told me something.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

"I wouldn’t leave the stickers in the window when I wasn’t driving for Lyft or Uber. "

What he said 1,000%. I only have one sign and it's not visible when I'm not driving for Lyft. No one knows I'm driving Lyft until I'm actually driving Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oilking said:


> Title said Lyft stupid, not Uber. Learn to read.


I know you're new at this ... but, here's a news flash for ya ... THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I know you're new at this ... but, here's a news flash for ya ... THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.


I tell people when they ask and I say it's the same, they both treat me like crap and they laugh and tip me &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

The only time I have stickers on my car is when I am at the airport.
Otherwise, never had anyone question me about "where is my u/l stickers."
I do have a makeshift front license plate on my car though, and it does look like the car in the picture. 
The only person who knows I am driving u/l is the passenger in my car (and subsequently people on road seeing passengers in my car.)


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I use to drive daily and it’s Cali law so I leave mine up unless I’m taking an extended break, every third ride is to the airport so I’m not scrambling to put the stickers up, plus gated areas and events have special areas so they tend to wave you through faster. I doubt they care outside the airport though but it’s just a hassle to take them up and down


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Oilking said:


> So a pretty pathetic character attack showing your in ability to answer a question online with what was asked. Gotcha!
> 
> 
> That's not what happened, somebody called in, said I ran into them, refused to exchange information, and then drove off. Only problem is I wasn't on their platform at the time they claimed it happened.
> ...


they have to deactivate you when they get a report like that. You'll be reinstated once the investigation determines you were innocent. You could sue them in small claims, once you are reinstated, ( if Lyft will tell you who it is ).

I had a rider claim I hit someone, and she claimed "whiplash". Apparently I applied the breaks too hard for her liking.

However, at the time Uber had abrupt motion detection software in the app, and nothing was detected, and that fact, plus the fact that no police report, no ambulence, etc, no witnesses, etc., for the person I allegedly hit, I was back on the road within 2 hours,


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If they don’t reinstate you then you’ll have to wait until the hub opens again, fortunately you can get unemployment right now, just have to say you have no work because of the Kung-flu and you’ll get it assuming you’re state has figured out how to give us drivers unemployment (mine hasn’t, though they said sign up is Tuesday so we I’ll see 😡) and just wait until this is over to fix it


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Oilking said:


> How nice of you assume I'm a low skilled worker with no education, engineering, or technical.


Well, you drive for Lyft ...


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Oilking said:


> How nice of you assume I'm a low skilled worker with no education, engineering, or technical.


You took the troll bait....
The goal was to slide the discussion away from organized action against lyft. Wise up squeakynuts. Paid posters and morons abound.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I wouldn't leave the stickers in the window when I wasn't driving for Lyft or Uber. Hell I didn't put the stickers on most of the time even when I was driving.
> 
> Lyft has to investigate claims, what if you did run into another car and still driving with a damaged car and just didn't tell them.
> 
> Why would you falsely turn in other drivers when you know what it feels like first hand to be lied about and deactivated? That's a crappy thing to do and shows a lot about your character.


I agree with you 100%, BUT it's the only way to get any change to their practices.



GregJinAZ said:


> You took the troll bait....
> The goal was to slide the discussion away from organized action against lyft. Wise up squeakynuts. Paid posters and morons abound.


Thanks for telling me what I already knew!



Oscar Levant said:


> they have to deactivate you when they get a report like that. You'll be reinstated once the investigation determines you were innocent. You could sue them in small claims, once you are reinstated, ( if Lyft will tell you who it is ).
> 
> I had a rider claim I hit someone, and she claimed "whiplash". Apparently I applied the breaks too hard for her liking.
> 
> However, at the time Uber had abrupt motion detection software in the app, and nothing was detected, and that fact, plus the fact that no police report, no ambulence, etc, no witnesses, etc., for the person I allegedly hit, I was back on the road within 2 hours,





Oscar Levant said:


> they have to deactivate you when they get a report like that. You'll be reinstated once the investigation determines you were innocent. You could sue them in small claims, once you are reinstated, ( if Lyft will tell you who it is ).
> 
> I had a rider claim I hit someone, and she claimed "whiplash". Apparently I applied the breaks too hard for her liking.
> 
> However, at the time Uber had abrupt motion detection software in the app, and nothing was detected, and that fact, plus the fact that no police report, no ambulence, etc, no witnesses, etc., for the person I allegedly hit, I was back on the road within 2 hours,


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Your going to have to wait until the hub reopens, you can try calling them but that may not work. Until then get some PUA


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oilking said:


> That's not what happened, somebody called in, said I ran into them, refused to exchange information, and then drove off. Only problem is I wasn't on their platform at the time they claimed it happened.


Which is why you should be always take any Uberlyft trade dress and/or logos off your car whenever you are not driving for them.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Lyft can suck a big lollipop ( donkey ) **** lyft


----------

